# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  ساختن یه مربع رنگی با استفاده از کلاس ها

## anesi123456

من می خواستم با استفاده از کلاسها توی برنامه نویسی شی گرا یه مربع بسازم که گرافیکی باشه و به اون رنگ بدم و یا اونو حرکت بدم....
فعلا فقط  ساختن شی برام مهمه 
راستی سلام بر دوستان با تشکر پیشاپیش از کمک همه شما 
 :ناراحت:

----------


## ilius.gnu

با کتابخانهٔ cairo و gtk می‌تونید این کارو انجام بدید.

----------

